# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  In memoriam Dr. med. Josef Issels

## toni41

http://www.windstosser.ch/museum/per.../nachwort.html

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Toni,

die Einen sagen so, die Anderen sagen so. In Rottach-Eger, einem Ort seines Wirkens, wird sein Name nicht besonders geschätzt und die Klinik ist schon seit 1975 geschlossen.

Die Namen von Außenseitern der Medizin vergehen wie Schall und Rauch. - Woran mag das wohl liegen?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## HorstK

Die "American Cancer Society" stellte in einem Gutachten fest, dass für das Issels'sche Therapiekonzept (hier: _Issels Combination Therapy_) kein Nachweis einer Wirksamkeit vorliege.
In den USA werden Issels-Therapien für Krebspatienten für 65.000 US Dollar angeboten (Stand: 2005).

http://psiram.com/ge/index.php/Josef_Issels



Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Einer, der in alternativen Therapien schreibt, berichtet folgendes:

"*Trotz seiner großen Therapieerfolge, die auch mehrfach neutral überprüft wurden, sah sich Issels im Laufe seines Wirkens vielfältigen Angriffen und Anfeindungen ausgesetzt. Dies ging so weit, dass man ihm aufgrund von völlig haltlosen Vorwürfen die Klinik schloss und ihn selbst in Untersuchungshaft steckte. Er wurde jedoch in einem sich über Jahre hinziehenden Prozess vollständig rehabilitiert! Leider wurde sein wohl einmaliges Wirken für tausende von hoffnungslosen Krebspatienten nie richtig anerkannt. Der Irrglaube der Schulmedizin beim Thema Krebs ist unvorstellbar - noch eineinhalb Jahrzehnte nachdem Dr. Issels in einem mehrinstanzigen Prozess mit seinem Therapiekonzept bestätigt wurde, äußerte sich MILDRED SCHEEL, die Gründerin der deutschen Krebshilfe, wörtlich und bis heute unwidersprochen, aber in völliger Verkennung der Tatsachen: "Ich bin stolz, zu denen zu gehören, die ISSELS kaputt gemacht haben" (65). Bedauerlicherweise ist Frau Scheel dann ja selbst an Krebs und möglicherweise an ihrem eigenen Dogmatismus gestorben."

Von Josef Issels sind über AbeBook recht preisgünstig zwei Bücher erhältlich;"Mein Kampf gegen den Krebs" und in englischer Sprache "Cancer: A Second Opinion". 

Anders als Julius Hackethal, der mit seinem schriftstellerischen Talent Anfeindungen und ruinöse Verfolgung überstehen konnte, verfügte Josef Issels nicht über die finanziellen Mittel, gegen mächtige Standesorganisationen sich zu behaupten und fand schließlich in Californien Asyl.  

Reinardo*

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Reinardo, 

danke für Deine Werbung für alternative Therapiekonzepte zu Issels und Hackethal. Glücklicherweise wirst Du die harte Schulmedizin mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nie mehr spüren müssen, weshalb Du Dir das leisten darfst. Die von Dir verbreitete klammheimliche Freude am Krebstod von Frau Scheel finde ich allerdings geschmacklos. 

Zu Issels hat die Schulmedizin aber auch einen Artikel auf Halde: Unproven methods of cancer management: Issels combination therapy. CA: A cancer journal for clinicians, 22, 188-191, 1972, DOI: 10.3322/canjclin.22.3.188

Gruß, D.

----------


## Mattse

> *"Mein Kampf gegen den Krebs" und in englischer Sprache "Cancer: A Second Opinion". 
> 
> Anders als Julius Hackethal, der mit seinem schriftstellerischen Talent Anfeindungen und ruinöse Verfolgung überstehen konnte, verfügte Josef Issels nicht über die finanziellen Mittel, gegen mächtige Standesorganisationen sich zu behaupten und fand schließlich in Californien Asyl. 
> 
> Reinardo*


Danke für meinen Lacher des Tages, Reinardo.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

*Überflüsssiges memoriam
*
Für uns Betroffene kann ich nicht erkennen, dass uns diese ollen Kamellen zu Issels, Hackethal und Co. etwas bieten können, das uns bei der Bewältigung unserer PCa-Probleme helfen könnte. Also wozu immer diese Wiederholungen. Die Ewiggestrigen sollten ihre Energie lieber in das aktuelle Geschehen investieren. Hilfe ist nun einmal nur da zu erwarten, wo man sich bemüht, mit den mittlerweile erheblich verbesserten Möglichkeiten einer Therapierung sichtbare Erfolge bei der Bekämpfung von Prostatakrebs zu erzielen.

Gruß Harald.

*"Jede Wissenschaft ist, unter anderem, ein Ordnen, ein Vereinfachen, ein Verdaulichmachen des Unverständlichen für den Geist"*
(Hermann Hesse)

----------


## Reinardo

Harald. Mit Mattse und Diogenes befindest Du Dich in guter Gesellschaft.  Endlich angekommen? Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Die mich möglicherweise inspirierende Gesellschaft wähle ich schon noch selbst aus. Du, Reinhard, wirst aber nicht mehr dazu gehören. 

Harald.

----------


## Heribert

> Harald. Mit Mattse und Diogenes befindest Du Dich in guter Gesellschaft.  Endlich angekommen? Reinardo


Mit der Wiederholung ohne substanzieller Veränderung ist es wie mit der Erbsensuppe:  Einmal aufgewärmt schmeckt sie viel besser als frisch aufgetischt.  Allerdings wird durch wiederholtes Aufwärmen der Gehalt nicht besser,  sie verliert deutlich an Qualität.

Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Das ist hier die "Plauderecke", wo jeder über Gott und die Welt schreiben darf, was ihm zu einem beliebigen Thema einfällt. So war das von den Erfindern dieses Forums gedacht gewesen. . Hier ist etwas über Dr. Issels und Hackethal geschrieben worden. Das ist kein Grund, persönlich als "Ewiggestriger" diffamiert zu werden oder als jemand, der sich über den Krebstod von Frau Scheel freut. Was Ihr tut, ist nichts anderes als Mobbing. Ihr wollt das Forum "bereinigen" von Leuten wie mich, die eine eigene, eine andere Meinung haben als Ihr  und die nicht bereit sind, etablierte Schulmedizin als die beste aller möglichen Welten zu akzeptieren. Was ich schreibe, kann ich auch immer durch Lektüre und Zitate belegen. Steckt Ihr erst mal Eure Nase in ein Buch, bevor Ihr mir gegenüber auftretet wie der Graf Koks.

Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Was Ihr tut, ist nichts anderes als Mobbing...
> Reinardo


Lieber Reinhard!

Du machst es Dir mit Deiner Selbst-Ernennung zum Mobbing-Opfer etwas einfach.

Als ich vor mehr als 8 Jahren erstmals hier im Forum mitlas, habe ich gerade auch Deine Beiträge gerne gelesen und war beeindruckt. Und zwar exakt deshalb, weil Du eine kritische Haltung zu den damals noch wesentlich festgefahreneren schulmedizinischen Empfehlungen eingenommen hattest. Vor allem auch von Dir habe ich erfahren und gelernt, dass es neben der Schulmedizin noch Wege gibt, über die sich hochkompetente, engagierte Laien und Profis ernst zu nehmende Gedanken machen. Auch das hat mir u.a. den Mut gegeben, mich der alternativen AHIT-Methode anzuvertrauen.

Heute bist Du, auch nach meiner Meinung, abgedriftet in eine verhärtete Außenseiterposition und schreibst manchmal schon recht skurrile Sachen. Mir scheint, dass Du zuweilen bewusst provozieren möchtest, denn Du bist viel zu klug, um nicht schon vor dem Posten eines Beitrages ziemlich genau zu wissen, was Du damit hervorrufst und bei wem.

Ob zu Issels, zu Hackethal, zu Leibowitz, zur Zytologie usw. - all das kommt von Dir ziemlich knorrig, dogmatisch und holzschnittartig daher. Da sind die Reaktionen absehbar. Und bei der DNA-Zytometrie sind Leute wie Knut und Du m.E. genauso verbohrt und undifferenziert wie viele Schulmedizin-Dogmatiker in ihren Gefilden.

Du hast Dir soviel Wissen angeeignet, Reinhard, und soviel Krankheitserfahrung angesammelt - nutze das doch etwas differenzierter, um den vielen Ratsuchenden zu helfen und sie nicht abzuschrecken.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Reinhard, erst schreibst Du dies aus der Feder einer nicht genannten Quelle:


> *Der Irrglaube der Schulmedizin beim Thema Krebs ist unvorstellbar - noch eineinhalb Jahrzehnte nachdem Dr. Issels in einem mehrinstanzigen Prozess mit seinem Therapiekonzept bestätigt wurde, äußerte sich MILDRED SCHEEL, die Gründerin der deutschen Krebshilfe, wörtlich und bis heute unwidersprochen, aber in völliger Verkennung der Tatsachen: "Ich bin stolz, zu denen zu gehören, die ISSELS kaputt gemacht haben" (65). Bedauerlicherweise ist Frau Scheel dann ja selbst an Krebs und möglicherweise an ihrem eigenen Dogmatismus gestorben."*


und dann beschwerst Du Dich über Mobbing gegen Dich, weil u.a. ich Dir klammheimliche Freude zum Krebstod von Frau Scheel vorwerfe. 

Lieber Reinardo, ja, ich werfe Dir dies wiederholt vor. Du zitierst unkommentiert und machst Dir das Zitat damit zu Eigen. Im Übrigen ist Issel nur nach Deinem Zitat, nicht jedoch nach der von mir genannten Quelle in seinem Therapiekonzept bestätigt worden. Issel ist auch nicht bestätigt worden, sondern konnte nur - in dubio pro reo - strafrechtlich nicht belangt werden. 

Und was Deine Empfehlung zum Lesen eines Buches betrifft: ich bin Doktor der Naturwissenschaften und weiß, wie man "Buch" schreibt. Ungefähr jedenfalls. Und wenn Du jetzt mit Goethes Faust kommst, ist's mir Recht. Vergiss aber nicht wie vormals, Deine Quelle beim Namen zu nennen. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Mattse

> auftretet wie der Graf Koks.


also ich finds immer witzig, Reinardo, so richtige brainstormer:
_Lieber Freund,__da ich weiß, daß das Postfräulein Emilie Dupont dauernd unsere Briefe öffnet und sie liest, weil sie vor lauter Neugier platzt, so sende ich Dir anliegend, um ihr einmal das Handwerk zu legen, einen lebendigen Floh.__Mit vielen schönen Grüßen__Graf Koks_Diesen Brief verschließt Graf Koks in Gegenwart des Gerichtsvollziehers, _ohne_ einen Floh hineinzulegen. Als der Brief ankommt, ist jedoch ein Floh darin.
(aus Kurt Tucholsky (alias Peter Panter) in der _Weltbühne_ Nr. 1 vom 5. Januar 1932 (S. 26).)
Danke, Mattse.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Mattse,

hab Dank, uns diese Posse zugänglich gemacht zu haben. Bitte zum besseren Verständnis* hier* und *hier* lesen.

*"Vati, was ist ein Vakuum?" "Mensch, Junge ich habs im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht drauf"!
*
Gruß Harald.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Schorschel:-

Nur Dein Beitrag ist mir eine Antwort wert, weil ich Dich dem Rest der Liga nicht zuordne.

Wenn Du Dir die Reaktionen auf meinen Beitrag zu Bob Leibowitz in Erinnerung rufst, die ja z.T. mit Christians Beitrag gelöscht wurden, dann müsstest Du doch einsehen, dass hier in widerwärtiger Weise gemobbt wurde. Im Beitrag von Martin Schostak wurden Christian und ich als "in einer Spirale der Selbstempfehlung" befangene Menschen hingestellt und vor einem großen Publikum mit dem Gewicht seines Professorentitels persönlich abgewertet, und zwar ohne auch nur ein Wort zum Thema zu sagen. Natürlich hat er unsere Namen nicht genannt, aber jeder wusste doch, wer gemeint war. Damit nicht genug mussten wir auch noch eine Kanonade persönlich verletzender Betitelungen ertragen. Was immer ich in diesem Forum jetzt schreibe - siehe meinen Beitrag zur Frage von Klaus - es hängen sich sofort Leute dran an, die  mich als unglaubwürdig oder als vorgestrig hinzustellen versuchen. Wenn das kein Mobbing ist, dann schreib mir mal, was Mobbing sonst noch sein kann.

Und noch etwas will ich Dir sagen. Es ist ein hier gern gesprochenes Wort, dass die Therapien in den letzten Jahren viel besser geworden seien. Das stimmt marginal, aber in den Genuss dieser "verbesserten" Therapien kommt nur eine Minderheit von Betroffenen, die hier im Forum allerdings weit, weit überproportional vertreten ist. Die große Mehrheit der auf gesetzliche Kassenleistungen angewiesenen Patienten wird so schlecht behandelt wie eh und je, eher noch schlechter. Erst letzte Woche wurde mir vom Urologen  eine vom Strahlentherapeuten gewünschte Überweisung für ein Ganzkörper-CT verweigert mit der Begründung, dass ein Becken-MRT  genügen würde. Ich suche jetzt den fünften Urologen, seit ich in Berlin wohne, könnte über jeden der bisherigen eine Story schreiben, die den ganzen Berufsstand desavouieren würde. Karl Lauterbach, der gesundheitspolitische Sprecher der SPD, hat in seinem Buch "Gesund im kranken System" die Situation der an Krebs erkrankten Kassenpatienten vortrefflich beschrieben. Was er aus höherer Warte beobachtet hat, das erlebe ich realiter. Deshalb fehlt mir auch das Verständnis für den Aktionismus, den der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe im Gleichklang mit der DGU, der Interessenvertretung der Urologen, in seinen Veröffentlichungen betreibt. Notwendig wären z. B. gesonderte und längere Sprechzeiten, verbunden mit Nachschulung über Prostatakrebs (Pflichtlektüren!) und besserer Bezahlung der Urologen, das würde vor Ort etwas bringen. Erwähnen möchte ich auch den therapeutischen Missbrauch der Hormontherapie. 
Die PREFERE-Studie und die vielen Kongresse und Symposien bringen uns gar nichts, täuschen nur ein Niveau vor, das in Wirklichkeit nicht da ist. Da ich mir nun auch noch die Mühe gemacht habe zu analysieren, woher das viele Geld kommt, das zur Finanzierung des vielen Tam Tam ausgegeben wird, ist's kein Wunder, dass ich hier im Forum auch von den Verantwortlichen  nicht mehr gern gesehen werde. 

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Rest der Liga


Wer oder was ist Rest der Liga? Es ist nun wirklich an der Zeit, mal einen Gang - besser auf N - zurückzuschalten. Per PN ist schon die Rede vom Hassprediger! Was erwartest Du eigentlich noch von den wenigen noch mitlesenden Forumsaktivisten, die auf Deine sich ständig in alle Richtungen entladenden Kritiken nur noch mit Kopfschütteln reagieren können? Du hast vor vielen Jahren die Weichen falsch gestellt und suchst nun nach Sündenböcken für Deine aktuellen Probleme. Ich bedauere bei dieser Gelegenheit, dass es mir trotz eines sehr ausführlichen Telefongespräches nicht gelungen ist, Dich davon abzuhalten, nun immer noch wieder Öl ins Feuer gießen zu müssen.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Reinardo, ich freue mich über Dein Fachwisen:  


> Die PREFERE-Studie und die vielen Kongresse und  Symposien bringen uns gar nichts, täuschen nur ein Niveau vor, das in  Wirklichkeit nicht da ist. Da ich mir nun auch noch die Mühe gemacht  habe zu analysieren, woher das viele Geld kommt, das zur Finanzierung  des vielen Tam Tam ausgegeben wird, ist's kein Wunder, dass ich hier im  Forum auch von den Verantwortlichen  nicht mehr gern gesehen werde.


Leider entbehrt es jeglichen Fundaments im Sinne nachprüfbarer  Belege. Bis zur Vorlage erlaube ich mir, solches Fachwissen  Besserwisserei zu nennen.

Ich würde mich übrigens freuen, mit  ärztlicher Begründung kein Ganzkörper CT zu benötigen. Ist doch ein CT  eine Röntgenuntersuchung, die am ganzen Körper angewandt diesen  erheblichen Strahlenlasten aussetzt. Für Jemanden wid Dich, der für sich  selbst eine lokale Strahlentherapie zur Krebsbekämpfung ablehnte, ist  ein Ganzkörper CT doch sicher das reinste Gift. 

Überlege doch bitte für Dich, was Du sonst anderen empfielst, z.B. Chemo: 



> Die Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs hat ein  erweitertes Wirkungsspektrum (leider auch kein endgültig kuratives) und  sollte deshalb nicht zu spät eingesetzt werden. Es gibt Autoren, die  sogar einen frühzeitigen Einsatz u.U. nach der Erstdiagnose empfehlen.  So etwas geschieht ja auch schon beim Brustkrebs der Frauen. 
> Anerkannte amerikanische Autoren wie Stephen B. Strum schreiben, dass  die Taxotere-Therapie besonders in ihrer "leichten" Form der  Verabreichung keine Himmelfahrtsmedizin ist und auch relativ gut  verkraftet wird. Daher musst Du nicht diese Angst davor haben und kannst  Dir einen guten Onkologen dafür suchen.


Oder nimmst Du für Dich mit Deinen 80 Jahren und ohne jemals schwer an  Krebs erkrankt gewesen zu sein (siehe Dein "Über Mich") doch lieber die  Schulmedizin De Luxe in Anspruch?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Diogenes,
ich finde es reicht. Lass Reinardo zufrieden. Lese Dir bitte einmal die Forumsverhaltensregeln durch, die ausdrücklich untersagen, jemand persönlich fertig zu machen.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Kurt, kein Problem. Aber solange Reinardo zB Chemo wie oben zitiert schwer kranken und Rat suchenden Männern empfielt, weil sie bei Brustkrebs ganz gut geht und ansonsten nur "Es gibt Autoren" als Quelle benennt, gilt er für mich als gemein gefährlich. 

Ich habe dort mal ganz höflich nachgefragt, wie Reinardo eine Paradigmenwechsel präzisieren könnte. Keine Antwort. 

Therapien von Autoren, die Reinardo empfielt, wie Leibowitz, Strum aber auch dem hier gedachten Issels (der fachlich nie rehabilitiert wurde, siehe meine genannte Quelle), hat er nie selber über sich ergehen lassen. Er kann also nicht mal den schwachen Evidenzlevel 5 der S3 Leitlinie für sich gelten lassen (Expertenmeinung, hier gerne Patientenmeinung einer bestandenen Behandlung). Verbleibt der Evidenzlevel Aberglaube, da Reinardos Autoren aus der Schulmedizin auch nicht empfohlen werden. 

Reinardos Postings sind sicher von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Scharfe Gegenrede muss er sich allerdings gefallen lassen. Wenn die Forenregeln dies nicht wollen, soll der Admin bitte einschreiten. Schade nur, dass angerichteter Schaden an Gesundheit und Leben von Betroffenen hervorgerufen durch den Aberglauben aus dem Forum vermutlich leider weder dem Admin noch Reinardo angelastet werden.

----------


## Schorschel

> Lieber Schorschel:-
> 
> Nur Dein Beitrag ist mir eine Antwort wert...
> Gruß, Reinardo


Danke für diese Wertschätzung, lieber Reinhard!

Für meine Antwort möchte ich mich (unhöflicherweise) zunächst 2x selbst zitieren:




> ..all das kommt von Dir ziemlich knorrig, dogmatisch und holzschnittartig daher. Da sind die Reaktionen absehbar...





> ...Du hast Dir soviel Wissen angeeignet, Reinhard, und soviel  Krankheitserfahrung angesammelt - nutze das doch etwas differenzierter,  um den vielen Ratsuchenden zu helfen und sie nicht abzuschrecken...


Dem kann ich eigentlich nichts Sinnvolles hinzufügen.

Wenn Du Dein enormes Wissen nutzen würdest, Ratsuchenden durchaus dezidiert, aber dennoch behutsam und differenziert *Angebote zu machen*, anstatt allzu häufig Ohrfeigen auszuteilen, pauschale Rundumschäge zu machen und ex cathedra Dogmen zu verkünden, könntest Du hier im Forum sehr viel Gutes leisten. Es ist sehr schade, dass diese Chance von Dir nicht genutzt wird.

Deine Aussage...


> ...ist's kein Wunder, dass ich hier im Forum auch von den Verantwortlichen  nicht mehr gern gesehen werde...


...stimmt sicher nicht, auch wenn Deine provokanten Formulierungen manchmal zu Kopfschütteln und mehr führen. 

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Schorschel. 

Danke für Deine wohlwollende Kritik, die ich durchaus auch annehme.  Du rührst gewiss an eine meiner Schwächen, die mir bewusst sind. Nur, kann man sich mit 80 Jahren noch radikal ändern? Zum Glück treffe ich immer wieder auf Menschen, die mir das verzeihen, wenn wir uns persönlich kennengelernt haben.

Dein Beitrag wirft aber einige Fragen auf, zu denen ich gerne etwas sagen würde.

Das erste ist die Sache mit den Ratsuchenden. Ich sehe ein, dass Ratsuchenden nur Ratschläge gegeben werden können, die in der Praxis realisierbar sind. Und realisierbar sind sie nur, wenn sie im Rahmen der allgemein bekannten Behandlungsrichtlinien oder nur wenig entfernt davon gegeben werden.  Die AHIT-Methode kann man demnach nicht empfehlen, obgleich die Grundidee sehr gut ist, aus Kostengründen nicht und auch, weil man schwer einen Arzt dafür findet. Die Leibowitz-Therapie hingegen weicht nur minimal von der insbesondere von Privatärzten favorisierten ADT3 ab und die Entrüstung und das Steinewerfen gegen Christian und mich waren deshalb ganz und gar unverhältnismässig.
Nun finde ich aber, dass dieser Sektor des Forums mit den Leuten im "Erster Rat" und der institutionalisierten Berater-Hotline bestens besetzt ist und dass ich da auch nicht hinein und dazu passe, weil ich an den Nutzen mancher Dinge nicht glaube, die ich den Ratsuchenden empfehlen müsste.

Eine zweite von Obigem getrennte Sache ist das Ringen um bessere Diagnostik und mehr Lebensqualität erhaltende Therapien. Das ist ein weites Feld und reicht von den alternativen Therapien bis hin zu den modernsten Formen der Bestrahlung und der nerverhaltenden Operationen. Als ich  2003/2004 auf dieses Forum stiess,war es ein Schmelztiegel für brainstorming Diskussionen, wo frei gedacht wurde und ohne Sanktionen diskutiert werden konnte. Das hat sich seit etwa 2 Jahren mit der Wahl eines neuen BPS-Vorstands geändert und die Richtung geht jetzt  zu einem Arzt-Patienten Forum, wo Andersdenkende nur noch toleriert werden, wenn überhaupt. Das kann ich als Einzelner ohne Geld und Einfluss nicht ändern, dem gelegentlich nur eine Stimme geben.

Ich habe noch die Zeit erlebt, als Frauen bei Brustkrebs generell und radikal die Brust abgeschnitten wurde. Das hat sich sehr geändert, aber nicht von alleine, sondern auf Druck von Aktionen der Frauen-Selbsthilfe, die nicht akzeptieren wollten, was man mit den Frauen machte. Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich  den Schmusekurs des Prostata-Bundesverbandes  mit der Interessenvertretung der Urologen (DGU) nicht verstehen. Da wird ja nur noch Veröffentlichungsjournalismus betrieben und alles wird abgehakt und abgenickt, was von der DGU kommt, letzlich die PREFERE-Studie. Wiir leben aber in einer Gesellschaftsordnung, wo nicht durch gutes Zureden, sondern nur durch knallharte öffentlichkeitswirksame und konfrontative Verhaltensweisen etwas zu bewegen ist, da es ja immer auch um Existenzen, Kosten und Profite geht. Siehe die VERDI-Aktionen an den Fughäfen und den Lokführerstreik vor Jahren.  Nur so erreicht man  etwas, nicht aber durch Beteiligung des BPS an irgendwelchen Gremien, am Katzentisch.

Und das Dritte ist Deine Bemerkung über die "Dogmen", nennst da sogar die DNA-Zytometrie. Das kann ich nun gar nicht verstehen, denn das ist Wissenschaft vom Reinsten, in allen anderen medizinischen Disziplinen akzeptiert und zum Vorteil der Patientwen genutzt. Bei Prostatakrebs sollte das anders sein? Mit nichten. Es sind wirtschaftliche Interessen, die die Einführung verhindern. Ich habe ja selbst das alles miterlebt, die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien, die Diagnosen und Prognosen. Alles hat gestimmt, viel besser als mit den Methoden der bisher praktizierten Urologie. 

Ich hoffe, dass Du meine Beweggründe nun besser verstehst. Du musst sie nicht teilen, aber wirst  Dich wohl auch nicht an Mobbing-Aktionen beteilligen. Dann bleiben wir schon Freunde.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Und das Dritte ist Deine Bemerkung über die "Dogmen", nennst da sogar die DNA-Zytometrie. Das kann ich nun gar nicht verstehen...


Lieber Reinhard,

nur noch eine kurze Anmerkung zum Thema "Dogmen/DNA-Zytometrie" - ansonsten ist, so glaube ich, alles Sinnvolle zwischen uns beiden ausgetauscht.

Ich respektiere unverändert die DNA-Zytometrie als wichtigen Parameter im Rahmen der Diagnostik. Was mich sehr gestört hat, war die m.E. völlig unnötigerweise vom Zaun gebrochene Überlegenheitsdebatte der Zytologie ggü. dem Gleason-Score. Zusätzlich zu der vieldiskutierten generellen Unsicherheit, ob bei der Biopsie (ob per Stanze oder per FNAB) wirklich der aggressivste Teil des Tumors getroffen wurde, haben manche Tumoren ja wohl die Eigenschaft, sich anders zu entwickeln, als man aufgrund GS oder auch DNA-Z. erwarten würde. 

Und insbesondere für die Erstdiagnose halte ich eine Stanzbiopsie für unverzichtbar, um den GS festzustellen. Den wiederum würde ich immer per DNA-Z. überprüfen. Insofern ist meine persönliche Schlussfolgerung, dass man für eine möglichst sichere Diagnose Beides braucht. Die insbesondere von Knut heftig verfochtene These der Überlegenheit der Zytologie ggü. dem GS hatte ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit "Dogma" gemeint.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

zufällig habe ich diesen Thread gefunden. Zufällig deshalb, weil ich fast nicht mehr im Forum lese. Die Ignoranten in diesem Thread, die nicht bereit (und in der Lage) sind, in die Breite zu denken, geben mir recht. 

Ich möchte jedoch bemerken, wer Issels nicht gelesen hat, sollte dies nachholen und begreifen, wie man mit Erkenntnissen der Erfahrungsmedizin Krebskranken zu einem längeren Leben bei gleichzeitig verbesserter Lebensqualität verhelfen kann. 

Die in diesem Forum sektenartig diskutierenden Mitglieder, Verfechter der ausschließlich orthodoxen Schulmedizin, sollten in sich gehen und ihren Wissenshorizont erweitern.

Issels hat immer, wie bereits oben erwähnt, eine Zusammenarbeit mit der klassischen Schulmedizin befürwortet. Er befürwortet ausdrücklich operative Entfernungen von Tumoren, wenn dies einen konkreten Nutzen hat. Dies bezieht sich beispielsweise auf Behinderung anderer Organe durch sehr große Tumore. 

Issels hat in dem Buch "Mehr Heilungen von Krebs" seine langjährigen, konkreten, klinischen Erfahrungen niedergelegt. Bis heute ist dieses Wissen gültig, weil die Biologie des Menschen immer noch die gleiche wie vor 50, 100 und Hunderttausend Jahren ist.

Aus dieser unveränderten Biologie und der "mechanistischen" Betrachtungsweis des menschlichen Körpers durch die Schulmedizin ergibt sich, dass die schulmedizinische Krebsmedizin, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, keine wirklich besseren Erfolge als vor Jahrzehnten vorzuweisen hat. Verbessert haben sich meist nur die Operations- und Bestrahlungstechniken, sodass Nebenwirkungen  verringert wurden. 

Die Todesrate ist beim Prostatakrebs weiterhin gleichbleibend, trotz aller Jubelmeldungen von Huland & Co. auf Basis selektierter Patienten und (bewusst akzeptierter) statistischer Verfälschungen durch Operation immer jüngerer Patienten. 

Wer neben einem "Goldstandard" nicht zusätzlich etwas für die Gesundheit seines gesamten Körpers tut, hat eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Rezidiv und Ableben im Elend. Genau dieses zu verhindern war und ist das Anliegen von Issels und vielen anderen.

Deshalb ist es sinnvoll, etwas für die Homöostase des Körpers zu machen. Dazu gehört das Entfernen von beherdeten (z.B. wurzelbehandelten) Zähnen, Behandlung der Tonsillen, Aufbau des Hormonsystems, Vermeidung von Diabetes 2, Bekämpfung schlechter Blutwerte (CRP, Cholesterin usw.), Kampf gegen Asthma, Polyarthritis, gute Viskosität des Blutes (Omega 3 u.a.), Kampf gegen unterschwellige Entzündungen (Omega3, Verzicht auf Kohlenhydrate) usw. usf. 

Zu Issels Konzept gehörten alle diese Punkte, wie auch sportliches Wandern im Freien. Nun erst seit dem die Orthodoxen Sport sanktioniert haben, wird dieser als gut für Krebspatienten erkannt. Die Orthodoxie ist schon einen armselige Geschichte, ewig festhaltend am Gestrigen. 

Issels hat in seiner Klinik für ein bewusst gutes persönliches Klima unter den Patienten und zwischen Patient und Arzt gesorgt. Dass Psyche und Heilungswille eine große Rolle gegen alle Krankheiten spielen, ist somit auch ein alter Hut. Dieser ist allerdings schon ein paar tausend Jahre alt. 

In alle diesen Sachen hängen die orthodoxen Schulmediziner hinterher. Moderner sind Biologen, was man gut an Fr. Dr. Kämmerer und Kollegen und Dr. Coy erkennen kann. 

Ich persönlich halte es wie Reinardo oder Helmut.a.g., ich schaue mir die Schulmedizin *und* die Erfahrungsmedizin an. 

Ich wünsche allen gute Gesundheit, egal welcher Glaubensrichtung sie angehören.

Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Ignoranten in diesem Thread, die nicht bereit (und in der Lage) sind, 
> in die Breite zu denken, geben mir recht.


Ist ja gut, Wolfgang.
Deine Beschimpfung PCa-Betroffener könntest Du die sparen.




> cottage cheese, quark  diet after Dr. Budwig


*Quelle: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=102&page=report

Wenn Dein Quark nach Budwig half, deinen bis 2012 ohnehin kaum ansteigenden 
PSA-Wert mehr oder weniger schön auf der exponentiellen Kurve der benignen 
Prostatahyperplasie zu halten, kannst Du dich ja glücklich nennen, wenn Du magst.

Deine letzten drei PSA-Werte allerdings sehen nicht mehr ganz so nett aus.
Sollten die weiter mit der VZ von 8 Monaten steigen, wäre das der Moment, 
den ich Dir überhaupt nicht wünsche, in dem Dir die Schulmedizin helfen
müsste. 
Von dem Quark allerdings könntest Du Dich zugunsten einer 
lebensfreudigeren Kost verabschieden.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hvielemi ,

im Gegensatz zu Dir und Deinen unflätigen und vor Hass sprühenden Bemerkungen habe ich in meinem Beitrag neben ein paar klaren Ansagen noch einige sachdienliche Hinweise untergebracht.

Wolfgang

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Hvielemi,

was riet weiland Emil Steigenberger in einem seiner Sketche einem Anrufer, der ihn über einen Bombenfund informierte: Gehen Sie nicht dichter heran, als das sie liegt.

 In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir ein frustfreies (und frostfreies) Wochenende.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... vor Hass sprühenden Bemerkungen


Nein, nicht Hass, sondern _Ärger_ über den zitierten Satz 
und nicht zuletzt auch noch Sorge um die jüngste Entwicklung deines PSA.
Der zweimalige Anstieg in konstanter VZ ist ein vollkommen anderes Muster,
als dieses vorherige Auf und Ab mit leichter Aufwärtstendenz.
Hoffentlich ist das nur ein Zufall.

Dass ich aufgrund des unwiderstehlichen Stichwortes "Quark" eine anscheinend 
zu heftige Portion Ironie eingebracht habe, bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Dass es _auch_ für PCa-Betroffene gut sei, ein gesundes Leben zu führen, 
ist ein Allgemeinplatz:



> Wer neben einem "Goldstandard" nicht zusätzlich etwas für die Gesundheit 
> seines gesamten  Körpers tut, hat eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit 
> für ein Rezidiv und  Ableben im Elend. 
> ...
> Deshalb ist es sinnvoll, etwas für die Homöostase des Körpers zu machen.
> ...
> Zu Issels Konzept gehörten alle diese Punkte, wie auch sportliches  Wandern im Freien.


Das, lieber Wolfgang, tu ich auch ohne Lektüre von Issels, Breuss und Hackethal.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi





> was riet weiland Emil Steigenberger in einem seiner Sketche einem  Anrufer, der ihn über einen Bombenfund informierte: Gehen Sie nicht  dichter heran, als das sie liegt.
> 
>  In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir ein frustfreies (und frostfreies) Wochenende.


Danke, draussen schneit es ...

Albert Steigenberger mit seinen Luxushotels hätte wohl mehr Sorge gehabt bei einer Bombendrohung als 
Emil Steinberger als Polizei-Wachtmeister Schnyder; hör ab 0:45

----------


## Isbjørn

. . . was eine Silbe zuviel für Folgen haben kann . . .

Besten Dank für den Ohrenschmaus.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Nein, nicht Hass, sondern _Ärger_ über den zitierten Satz 
> und nicht zuletzt auch noch Sorge um die jüngste Entwicklung deines PSA.
> Hoffentlich ist das nur ein Zufall.
> Dass ich aufgrund des unwiderstehlichen Stichwortes "Quark" eine anscheinend 
> zu heftige Portion Ironie eingebracht habe, bitte ich zu entschuldigen.
> Dass es _auch_ für PCa-Betroffene gut sei, ein gesundes Leben zu führen, 
> ist ein Allgemeinplatz. Carpe diem! Hvielemi


Entschuldigung akzeptiert.

Dieser von Dir erwähnte Allgemeinplatz einer gesunden Lebensführung ist eben kein Allgemeinplatz, weil er von den meisten nicht berücksichtigt wird, weil das Wissen dazu fehlt. 

Ein Operateur entlässt seinen Patienten und hat damit den ihm obliegenden Teil der Heilung erbracht. Der größere Teil kommt aber erst hinterher. 

Issels Leistung liegt gerade darin, dass er dies erkannt, und auch angewandt hat. Seiner Meinung nach ist Krebs keine Erkrankung, die sich ausschließlich als Tumor darstellt, sondern den gesamten Körper betrifft. Man kann dies teilen oder nicht. Zumindest kann mit einem gesunden Körper das erneute Ausbrechen des oder eines anderen Krebses besser verhindert werden, als mit einem von diversen Leiden geplagten Körper. Einige dieser Leiden sind offensichtlich, andere schwelen im Hintergrund. In der Summe überlasten sie das gesamte System. 

Welches Mitglied dieses Forum hat sich beispielsweise auf Mercaptane und Thioether untersuchen lassen, die von wurzelbehandelten Zähnen abgesondert werden können? Wer hat sein Gebiss mittels 3D-Volumentomografie untersuchen lassen, um festzustellen, _wo_ es fault und vielleicht die Kieferknochen schon weich sind? Wer hat sich die betroffenen Zähne ziehen und die Kieferknochen ausschaben lassen, damit die von diesen Herden ausgehenden Gifte entfallen und der Körper sich beispielsweise der Bekämpfung von Krebszellen widmen kann?

Welcher Urologe, Onkologe, Hausarzt oder Zahnarzt hat das seinem Patienten empfohlen?

Welcher Hausarzt hat sich die Mandeln kritisch angeschaut und als schädigenden Faktor erkannt?

Wie oben erwähnt, Zähne und Mandeln waren Standardthemen von Issels, neben vielen weiteren. 

Welcher Arzt weist seinen Krebspatienten darauf hin, dass zu viele Kohlenhydrate entzündlich wirken? Er kann das gar nicht - es ist ihm unbekannt.

Das sind leider keine Allgemeinplätze. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> ?.. ist Krebs keine Erkrankung, die sich ausschließlich als Tumor darstellt, sondern den gesamten Körper betrifft. Man kann dies teilen oder nicht. Zumindest kann mit einem gesunden Körper das erneute Ausbrechen des oder eines anderen Krebses besser verhindert werden, als mit einem von diversen Leiden geplagten Körper. Einige dieser Leiden sind offensichtlich, andere schwelen im Hintergrund. In der Summe überlasten sie das gesamte System.


Der Körper, ob gesund oder nicht, verhindert täglich Krebs, indem das Immunsystem veränderte Zellen erkennt und zerstört. Hat er aber diese einzelne Zelle in der Prostata nicht erkannt und ihr milliardenfache Teilung zugestanden, ist es äusserst unwahrscheinlich, dass er nach einer RPE genau diesen Zelltyp erkennen lernt.
ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, welch enorme Erleichterung die Entfernung wurzelbehandelter Zähne bringen kann, aber die Krebszellen werden von meinem ansonsten doch recht tauglichen Immunsystem  trotzdem nicht erkannt.

Der Ansatz, dem Körper zu helfen, indem man Krankmachendes vermeidet und beseitigt, ist bestimmt löblich und auch hilfreich für die Lebensqualität. Damit mag man das Immunsystem entlasten, aber was es 20 Jahre lang nicht erkannt hat, wird es deswegen kaum plötzlich erkennen und bekämpfen wollen.
Die Schulmedizin allerdings kann das auch nicht (noch nicht? - Impfung?). Gelingt es nicht, den Krebs vollständig zu entfernen oder zerstören, wächst er weiter. Mal mit Pause zufolge Hormonentzug, mal mit Rückschlägen um eine oder mehrere Verdoppelungszeiten durch systemische Therapien, wozu vielleicht auch eine gezielte Förderung der "Gesundheit" und ein freundliches Umfeld beitragen könnte.
Aber eine Totalremission sieht man doch eher selten bis gar nie.
Das hässliche am Krebs ist eben gerade, dass er nicht "den gesamten Körper betrifft", sondern innerhalb diesem ein Eigenleben führt, das sich nicht an Immunantwort, Apoptose, Organgrenzen und andere Regeln hält.
Ich habe da keine Hoffnung.

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hvielemi,

die Antwort klingt ja nicht sehr optimistisch. 

Ich erinnere mich gerne an die Information von RuStra über sein Telefonat mit Fr. Dr. Fryda. In diesem hat sie auf die Frage hin, wieso in ihrem Büchlein keine Heilungen von Prostatakrebs beschrieben werden, geantwortet, das wäre so einfach, dies zu beschreiben, daran hätte sie nicht gedacht.

Ich denke, man sollte die positiven Informationen nicht vergessen. Deiner Beschreibung der komplizierten, kaum erforschten Wege von Krebs stimme ich zu. Krebs ist weitgehend nicht erkannt, die Versprechungen der Medizin auf Heilung somit kaum erfüllbar.

Wir hatten im Forum schon vor langer Zeit mal diskutiert, was denn nun eigentlich Heilung sei. Ausgangspunkt war wie (fast) immer die RPE. Dieter aus Husum war der Meinung, so ca. 5 bis 10 Jahre ohne Rezidiv wären doch Heilung. Dieter ist ein Jünger Prof. Hulands.

Für mich ist diese Definition der Universitätsmedizin nicht relevant. Für mich zählt, ob jemand beispielsweise mit 80 oder 90 noch gut lebt. Da ist es egal, ob mit oder ohne Prostatakarzinom. Mit 100 ist sowieso jeder betroffen. Auch beherrschbare Metastasen sind o.k. 

Um das -und noch viele andere Altersprozesse im Körper- in Griff, besser in Balance, zu halten, muss man meiner Meinung nach einiges tun. Alles hängt voneinander ab. Von Zähnen, alten Narben, schlechten Mandeln, zu hohem Blutdruck, Diabetes 2 usw. gehen viele Störungen aus, für die der Körper Kraft braucht, um sie in Schach zu halten.

Die einen setzen nun auf zügige Operation, ich auf andere Methoden. Das kann doch aber immer nur ein Teil der Gesamtmaßnahmen sein.

Darum ging es auch Issels, vor Jahrzehnten. Deshalb habe ich mich gegen die Verunglimpfung dieses Mannes gewandt, ausgehend von der orthodoxen Schulmedizin und deren Helfern (hier im Forum reichlich anwesend). Issels hat verzweifelt versucht, mit Universitäten zusammenzuarbeiten. Einige haben dies getan. Aber die "Obermacker" haben ihn vor den Kadi gezerrt. Die Probleme von damals sind heute noch die gleichen. 

Die Idee, mir wurzelbehandelte Zähne ziehen zu lassen, habe ich von Issels und nicht von einem mich behandelnden Arzt. Wo sind die, wenn man sie braucht? Sie sind abgetaucht und verstecken sich hinter Leitlinien und Apparaten. Es gibt schon ein paar, die über den Tellerrand hinaus denken, die muss man aber erst einmal finden. Wer dann keine Privatversicherung hat oder arm ist, ist angesch...n.

Die Zusammenführung verschiedener Überlegungen und Ideen ist auch in diesem Forum schwer möglich, weil sich meist sehr schnell die immer gleichen Apologeten der Schulmedizin melden und aggressiv und unflexibel argumentieren. Dazu kommt Verunglimpfung, wie man gut an deiner Antwort an mich erkennen konnte. 

Verfechter der universitären Lehrmedizin machen das teils aus Überzeugung, häufig aber auch nur, um sich selbst zu beruhigen und Bestätigung für ihre eigenen Therapien zu finden. 

Das lässt sich nicht ändern, wie ich in den letzten Jahren erkennen musste.

Insofern carpe diem, nicht ganz richtig übersetzt "Nutze den Tag". Nutze den Tag, um das zu tun, was hilft. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> 
> die Antwort klingt ja nicht sehr optimistisch.


Warum sollte die optimistisch klingen?
Ich bin nicht hier zum jubeln.




> Dazu kommt Verunglimpfung, wie man gut an deiner Antwort an mich erkennen konnte.


So'n Quark nach diesem:



> Entschuldigung akzeptiert.


Ende des Gesprächs.

Hv.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Ende des Gesprächs. Hv.


Sage ich doch, eine Diskussion ist nicht möglich.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Isbjørn

. . . und nun Besen und Schaufel nehmen und alles schön zusammenfegen . . .

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Hvielemi

> . . . und nun Besen und Schaufel nehmen und alles schön zusammenfegen . . .
> 
> Gruß
> Knut


Nein, nein, lass mal alles schön liegen, auch den Quark.
Vielleicht ist es nicht gerade elegant, was da geschrieben wurde, aber
die Frage, ob Krebs ein gesamtheitliches, oder ein mehr oder weniger
isoliertes Problem sei, wurde hier aufgezeigt. Zwar nicht abschliessend,
aber abgeschlossen.
Wäre aus meiner Sicht schade, das wegzuputzen.

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang. Danke Dir sehr fuer Deine klaren Worte und Erlaeuterungen. Ich habe nach Beginn der Diskussion hier mir einige der Buecher von Issels gekauft, gelesen und bin zu gleichem Urteil gekommen wie Du. Hier darueber noch zu schreiben habe ich mir gar nicht getraut angesichts der vehementen Ablehnung, die das Thema hier erfahren hat. 
Issels Grundthese ist die Behauptung (oder Erkenntnis?), dass Krebs eine Ganzkoerper-Erkrankung ist und als solche behandelt werden muesse. Er sagt, die herrschende Schulmedizin verkenne dies und behandle nur die Symptome des Krebses. Er war kein Operrationsgegner, im Gegenteil befuerwortet er diese zur Entlastung des Koerpers.
Viele Elemente seiner Therapie sind inzwischen in die Komplementaermeditzin uebernommen. vorbeugend, supportativ und in der Nachsorge.
Ganz unverstaendlich aus heutiger Sicht ist Verfolgung und Verketzerung, der Issels aufgrund seiner Lehre und praktischen Arbeit ausgesetzt war.  Wenn innovative Denkansaetze so bekaempft werden, wie das bei Issels, auch mit Beihilfe patientennaher Institutionen geschah, dann entstehen Zweifel, ob die das Geschehen bestimmenden Kreise das Zeug haben, den Krebs zu besiegen.

Gruss von der sonnigen Costa. Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Reinardo

Du hast den Grundkonflikt, der sehr weit über die Causa Issels hinausgeht, klar herausgeschält:




> Issels Grundthese ist die Behauptung (oder Erkenntnis?), dass Krebs eine  Ganzkoerper-Erkrankung ist und als solche behandelt werden muesse.


Es ist eine unbewiesene eine Behauptung, dass der Krebs mehr sei, als eine amoklaufende Zelle und ihre gefährliche Brut. 
Das wird wohl so bleiben. Dennoch ist eine Ganzkörperbetrachtung sinnvoll, weil ja der Tumor und der Körper interagieren. 




> Wenn innovative Denkansaetze so bekaempft werden, wie das bei Issels ... geschah, ...


Ob die Denkansätze innovativ waren, oder einfach anders, kann man offen lassen.
Die Art und Weise, Issels fertigzumachen, wirkt schon sehr befremdlich (was ich allerdings in Unkenntnis der Akten schreibe). Mit der Ablehnung alternativer Ansätze ist aber nicht zugleich der Anspruch verbunden, "den Krebs zu besiegen".
Vielmehr geht es darum, im Wettbewerb der Ideen dasjenige zu finden, was zielführend sei. Und das ist wohl auch in vielen Jahren nicht am "Sieg" zu messen, sondern an vielen Einzelschritten, mit denen vielleicht einzelne Betroffene geheilt werden können, bei denen das zuvor unmöglich war, andere profitieren von geringeren Nebenwirkungen und wieder andere bekommen ein paar Wochen menschenwürdiges Leben dazu. 
"Endsiege" haben was utopisches an sich - glücklicherweise.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------

